# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My carnivorous plants!



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

Hello!

here are the pictures of my carnivorous plants.









Dionaea muscipula









the same plant with more 8 months of life.









after 6 months the plant have produced this litle plant









Drosera capensis

hope you like it!

hello from Portugal


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

Hello!

here are the pictures of my carnivorous plants.









Dionaea muscipula









the same plant with more 8 months of life.









after 6 months the plant have produced this litle plant









Drosera capensis

hope you like it!

hello from Portugal


----------



## imported_Zhima (Oct 9, 2003)

hi, I have a venus fly trap too, do u think feeding them bugs is essential? And how often?

I keep mine in a very little fish bowl with gravel in the bottom, peat in the middle, activated carbon on top of peat, and sphagnum moss on top of everything, then I put a transparent cover on top with a tiny hole to lock in humidity. I water it with my tank water, and accidentally dropped in some raccia. I am amazed how raccia survived and change shape in just high humidity air.








Zhima


----------

